# Availability



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 31, 2017)

Will it be available on the Amazon appstore? Hence the title, I've never played an ac game in my life, but it seems fun and I'd like to try. My phone is dead and won't turn on, (and yes, I've tried charging it) and all I have left is a kindle fire gen 2.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 1, 2017)

No, and the version of Android second generation Kindles are based on is too outdated to support Pocket Camp anyway. Already tried copying the APK onto one.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 3, 2017)

Damn.


----------

